# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Disa pyetje rreth programimit të orientuar në objekte

## heron

Pershendetje  antar te nderuar  pasi ket vit me ra pak mu njoft me keto gjuhet  programuese  *C++* dhe kohve te fundit me  *C sharp C#* , mund te me shpjegoni pak rreth ketyre ptyjeve  se nuk i kam edhe aq te kjarta  , pra me nje  fjal te folni rreth tyre qka te dini dhe si i kuptoni ju .
    Pytjet e mija jan ketu 
         klaset,
 antaret e klaseve,
krijimi i klaseve,
objektet,manipulime me objetet e realizuara nga klase e caktuaratrashegimia,klaset abstrakte,etj.



   ju lutem nese  pergjigji ket pytje na folni me shum per KLASET ,POLIFORMIZMIN DHE TRASHIGIMIN    sepse me sa kam degjuar jan 3 shtyllat kryesore  qe mbeshtet programimi i orinetuar ne objekte ,me te mira heroni ...

----------


## Uke Topalli

A ta merr mendja se pse nuk ka asnje pergjigje ne kete teme?

----------


## little-boy

do te duhej nje Liber te postohej me 1000 faqe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Uke Topalli

> do te duhej nje Liber te postohej me 1000 faqe


Saktesisht, pyetjet e shtruara jan nje fushe aq e gjere sa qe personi/at qe do te shkruanin do te ishin me mire qe ato shkrime ti fusin ne ndonje liber (edhe ashtu nuk ka mjaft libra ne shqip).

----------


## Albmaster

Nese zoteroni ndonje gjuhe te huaj mund te kerkoni ne ndonje motor kerkimi ne internet pasi ka mjaft info per C++ !

Albmaster

----------


## hot_prinz

per spjegim te programimit te orientuar ne objekte te kisha udhezuar te lexosh nje liber apo ndonje ndonje udheszues (tutorial) ne internet, aty ke shume shembuj te llojllojshem, ku spjegohet se klasa eshte plani i krijimit te nje objekti e objekti eshte nje instance e saj, nje. shembull nese klasa eshte plani i ndertimit te nje shtepie, atehere shtepia eshte objekti i krijuar nga ai plan i ndertimit.

Prapeseprape tek krijimi i klasave nuk eshte problemi se si krijohet nje klase, apo si funksionon trashegimia (inheritance) apo trashgimia e shumfishte (multiple inheritance), multiple inheritance mund te krijoje me shume probleme sesa dobi nese bashkojme ate qe nuk shkon bashke, per kete arsye shume gjuhe oop psh. Java nuk kane te implementuar trashgimine e shumfishte, apo polimorfizmi mbingarkimi i funksioneve (function overload) ose operatoreve (operator overload), tek programimi me klasa esenca eshte tek zbulimi dhe implementimi i klasave ne ate menyre qe te mendohet shume sesi keto klasa te krijuara mund te sherbejne ne te ardhmen ne projekte tjera, nese gjate krijimit te nje klase nuk mendohet per riperdorim ne te ardhmen atehere oop-ja nuk ka efekt, prandaj thuhet se nje programer eshte ne gjendje te krijoje nje klase te mirefillte mbas nje pervoje me te madhe se 8 vite ne programim me klasa, dmth nese deshiron te behesh programer i mire ne oop atehere se pari fillo mesimin rreth klasave atehere programo vite me radhe vetem me klasa, keshtu qe pas perafersisht 8 viteve te jesh ne gjendje te krijosh nje klase qe gjithnje mund te riperdoret, qe ka nje kod robust (encapsulated programming) dhe ne nje menyre i pershtatet komplet objektit qe nevojitet per te zgjidhur ate problem dhe te jete ne gjendje te zgjerohet kodi permes oop-se ne te ardhmen. 

Nese ke arritur deri ketu atehere ndoshta do te jesh ne gjendje te kontribosh ne projekte shume te medha programimi qe shfrytzojne maksimalisht programimin e orientuar ne objekte. Ne te kunderten ka shume programere qe programojne Asembler apo C, ne programimin strukturor apo procedural dhe e urrejne OOP-ne duke thene se ne Asembler, C, etj., do programohet edhe 100 vite prandaj nuk kane arsye te programojne ne OOP. Me duket se jane ata programere te cilet zakonisht thone se C eshte mbreteresha e programimit  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe une te them te drejten pasi qe kam filluar nga hapa e pare te mirrem me programim ne menyren procedurale me vie veshtire te mirrem me oop dhe pritoj te mendoj dynjane per te menduar rreth nje klase para se te filloj te programoj ate, keshtu qe se pari filloj te programoj e nese hasi ne ndonje problem atehere filloj te mendoj, krahasuar trurin si variabel te tipit integer (ndoshta edhe long apo short, hehe) deklarojme trurin me vleren 0 dhe fillojme te iterojme gjate problemit me c++.

----------


## klodj

Bilanci eshte i pari program i licensuar ne Shqiperi Object-Oriented. Mjafton t'i hedhesh nje sy ketij produkti te kompanise TPKSolutions dhe kupton se ndryshimi nga programet e tjera si Alpha apo Financa eshte 100%. Vetem brenda nje viti ky program eshte azhornuar me dhjetra here sipas kerkesave gjithnje specifike te biznesit dhe asnjehere nuk ka ngelur ne stadin fillestar ashtu si programet e tjera qe sic i blen ne fillim ashtu te ngelen, edhe me gabime, edhe duhet te besh njeqind kurse per t'i mesuar sepse per nje veprim duhet te kalosh nga Ballshi. 
Dhe kur ndodhin ndryshime qe duhen azhornuar ne programin ekzistues ato nxjerin nje version te ri gjoja me te mire por qe realisht eshte nje permiresim 20 apo 30 perqind. Teknologjia Object-Oriented te jep mundesine te bazohesh ne programin e pare qe krijon dhe mbi te mund te besh ndryshime pa qene nevoja ta krijosh programin nga e para dhe t'i besh klientet te te urrejne. Gjithashtu Java ka shume komponente te avancuar te cilat e bejne si gjuhen me te mire nga gjuhet e orientuar ne objekte. 

Nese doni te mesoni OO mesoni Java!

----------


## Agron_ca

Klodj, Bravo!

Ti e bëre Bilancin 2009?

----------


## klodj

Ermal Rexhepi dhe Erjon Tushe. Dikur kane punuar te IMB por deshira e tyre ka qene gjithmone te kene kompanine e tyre dhe te japin ate cka deshirojne sipas lirise se tyre. Ajo qe mendoj une eshte se ne duhet te mbeshtesim programatoret dhe jo shfrytezuesit e tyre. Bilanc 2009 eshte produkti i teknologjise perparimtare dhe jo produkti i buzeqeshjeve nenqeshese dhe arogante. Une jam krenar qe perfaqesoj kete kompani ne qytetin tim. Do te doja qe edhe programatore apo studente ekonomiku nga qytete te tjera te bashkohen me kompanine TpkSolutions. Bilanc 2009 eshte program per EKONOMISTIN E RI dhe jo per ate qe pi xhin e ha fistiqe dhe punen ja bejne qind-mije-lekshet qe jep e milionat qe merr!

Mjaft më me "sapunin per djathe"!

----------


## Elkoldi

per kete problem vertet duhet nje pune e madhe por une mund te ndihmoj me disa libra ne shqip per programimin e orjentuar ne objekte ku shume qart i ke te shpjeguar klasate e tjer
kerko ne kete adres dhe i ke te gjitha ato qe do ne shqip
www.agnidika.net

----------


## eni_

shum interesant posti i mesiperm i Elkoldi-t, ndoshta ndonje prej moderatoreve duhet ta beje 'sticky' ne menyre qe te rrije ne fillim te listes se temave te 'arti i programimit'.

----------

